# Advice on embryo donation from Czech Reprofit



## adviceplease

Hi

I'm 46 and would like to have a baby or possibly even adopt a young child.  I'm searching for the cheapest way to do this because I don't have much income.  Therefore, I would appreciate it if someone is willing to provide some advice that I have regarding embryo donation.  

I read that the frozen embryo donations at the Czech Reprofit are often leftovers that have been donated back to the clinic by couples.  If so, would it be allright from a Christian perspective to get pregnant with donor embryos from somewhere abroad such as the Czech Reprofit?  Is this the only clinic I should consider?  Otherwise, what is the most affordable way to adopt a young child?

Also, I've never had children and I am worried that I'll regret not trying to have a child if I don't do something about it now. I had two miscarriages last year and I'm wondering if I should have donated embryos?  I'm not sure what to do though. I would appreciate any advice you can provide.

Thanks


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Adviceplease!

Here are a couple of links that might help you

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE There is a sub board for double donation.

Czech Republic - CLICK HERE

I don´t know about the religious perspective, when I read the bible and went to bible study classes, embryo donation wasn´t even something that was discussed. But from my point of view it is no different than adoption, you are just adopting the child before it comes from its mother's womb, if you see what I mean. You are just adopting 9 months earlier!

I don't know what branch of Christanity you worship, I don't know where Catholics (for example) stand on this as they are against IVF due to the destruction of these unused embryos.

Sue


----------



## skybluesarah

Current Catholic teaching is that embryo adoption is ok. This is because you are giving these babies a chance at life that they would not have otherwise had. Since Catholic teaching tends to be the most conservative on this I can't see it being an issue. Good luck!


----------



## adviceplease

Hi

On the Czech Reprofit website it states that:  

Embryo donation is one of possible infertility treatments.
Embryos intended for donation come from couples, who no longer wish to keep their embryos for their future treatments, for personal or other reasons, and have given their written consent to their donation. There is a very limited number of such embryos.

Yet, I contacted them to see if they offered embryos that were leftovers from couples and they replied that they didn't offer that treatment.  Perhaps I wasn't explaining it clear enough when I asked them.  

I'm probably more confused now.  I've read posts by people who have been there that state they do offer some leftovers.  Perhaps I shouldn't be concerned about whether or not the embryos are leftovers, I just prefer the thought of rescuing them.


----------



## Rose39

Adviceplease - it's possible that Reprofit do offer embryos for adoption, like it says on their website, however my understanding having researched the process for double donor IVF (which I went ahead with in Cape Town) is that it's more common for frozen donor embryo transfers to be done with embryos created specifically for that purpose, i.e. embryos from both egg and sperm donors which have been created and then frozen rather than embryos which have been left over from a couple's treatment. They're not being rescued/ adopted as such as there is often a wait list for donor FETs and the embryos are matched carefully with recipients' physical characteristics. The cost is lower than fresh double donor IVF as you are purchasing 2 blastocyst donor embryos rather than all the embryos created by your sperm/ egg donor in the one cycle, and so it's more affordable, and therefore very popular, as many people moving to donor embryo FETs have often spent lots of money on own egg cycles before moving on to donor embryos.

Have you contacted any of the Spanish clinics to see if they do embryo adoption programmes? 

I believe that embryo adoption is possible in the UK, however I believe that it's easier to do if you are adopting an embryo as a couple. The legal status of the genetic father of the adopted embryo is less clear cut in the UK (different from double donor/ egg share IVF) and I know of one single woman who was refused embryo adoption by her UK clinic as the clinic was concerned that the genetic father may be considered as the legal father rather than as the male donor.

From a Christian perspective I can understand your viewpoint and why the idea of embryo adoption is appealing - I'm C of E and have had support both from the church I attended whilst having tx in Cape Town, and my church in the UK. I had lots of info on my donors and know that they donated out of kindness and generosity. My daughter was recently baptised and neither the vicar nor any of the congregation I've spoken to have been remotely judgmental about how she came to be. 

Hope this is helpful.

Rose xx


----------



## adviceplease

Rose39,

I'm glad you replied because it's nice to hear that the Church were allright with it.  I'm ok with the thought of the frozen embryos being created for someone else because they exist already, if you know what I mean? Can you tell me, if from a Christian perspective there is much difference in having the embryos created for someone else to having them created to be used by myself.  Perhaps I'm overthinking these things.    

Regards


I thought the Czech Reprofit or somewhere similar offered this option.



Regards


----------



## Rose39

Adviceplease - I've just sent you a PM but have also done some googling and embryo adoption seems to be quite widely available in Spain. Institut Marques in Barcelona and Instituto Bernabeu both offer embryo adoption schemes. If this is your preferred option, then worth doing some research into Spanish clinics. I've just read a document from Insitut Marques that they had 550 births from their embryo adoption programme as of this summer. Spanish clinic prices are generally more expensive than Eastern Europe but this will be a cheaper option than fresh double donor programmes.

Rose xx


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya adviceplease 

Re the use of donated embryos, I feel that it is perfectly acceptable however I do question the creation of embryos for you by double donation.

They won't be able to create an exact number for you, there is a high chance that you yourself would be creating surplus embryos and that I am not very comfortable with personally unless you would commit to using them all yourself.

Using someone else's surplus is fine though.

Re the cost, I'm not sure that pregnancy is a very economical option for you due to your age. Sadly your miscarriages could have been related to your own child bearing ability rather than embryo quality and I personally feel that any money spent on IVF would be better spent elsewhere.

If you look into adoption, for example, you would essentially be gauranteed a baby and one that was in need too.

If you want a baby, then you will have to go abroad which is not very cost effective due to travel and translators and lawyers etc.

The cheapest option would probably be to foster to adopt in the UK, although the likelihood is that you would not get a baby due to your age unless of course you foster a baby to adopt in which case they might make allowances...

Try not to over think it though. Act selflessly and think responsibly for all elements involved in your decisions and you won't stray far xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Dear Adviceplease

Firstly let me congratulate you on making the big decision to have a baby!  Well done!
Secondly, I can't comment on religious aspects, but as other concerns have cropped up during your conversations, I thought I'd mention some helpful points.

I am 48.  I conceived my son through a fresh cycle at IM when I was 44 and had him at 45.  it was the best thing I've ever done and I hope to do it again before I'm 50!

I can highly recommend the excellent care at IM.

It is 'illegal' to treat single women in the Czech Republic - I don't know your relationship status but if they thought you were single for any reason that may be why they responded in that way.  Contact them again making no reference to your status.  You'll find lots of helpful info and advice and positive support under the Czech threads elsewhere.

You're right in thinking that some embryos are the result of people completing their famillies and kindly donating these to others.  Some are created especially from 'back up' donors that weren't needed during a woman's cycle and some are the result of people not wishing to use FET but only fresh (this is the case sometimes at IM as people travel great distances for treatment eg Aus.

I'm no medical expert, but the most likely reason for you miscarrying (from your own eggs) is egg quality not your ability to carry a child.  Your chosen clinic, however, would make sure you were fully checked out.  

Unless you know you have some kind of uterine lining issue, it's probably just your egg quality.  So nothing at all to worry about if you choose to go down the embryo adoption or fresh cycle route.

Many, many couples and single women have fresh cycles.  It is the way you are most likely to get pregnant and therefore the most popular, though most expensive.  There will be in most of these instances, embryos to freeze whether they've used their own eggs or donated eggs, for example.  It is how it works.  Some go back for them - some are unable to do so.  Verykidn people donate those to others.

There is no reason, other than financial, why you shouldn't give yourself the best shot (as I chose to at my advanced years) of trying with a fresh cycle.  The majority would choose that route - no reason why you shouldn't.  If you do create 'surplus' as it's been described (!) you may choose to go back for them later!  Who knows how you might feel in a year or two!  (Most clinics have a cut off of 50 though FYI)

If you chose embryo adoption, that is perfectly reasonable and sensible also.

Choose what's right for you and your own situation and morals.  Don't be swayed by others.

Happy to converse if you want to PM me.

RLx


----------



## RichmondLass

PS  There's nothing selfless about having a baby or child, however you do it! Everyone does it for completely selfish reasons!


----------



## babydreams09

Adviceplease:  I agree with the other posts.  Just want to say good luck with your decision.  x


----------



## Mrs CW

*L_ouise* - 
You are entitled to your opinions on questions of ethics, however please would you be careful about making assertions in relation to why another member may have suffered miscarriage. Often even medical experts cannot ascertain this so it is both irresponsible and insensitive. 
I also don't think it's wise to post about adoption in the way that you have as you don't really seem to know the facts.

*Adviceplease*, take a look at the adoption boards on this site for advice in relation to this.

Ladies, let's get back to the discussion. Anyone can air their views on religious questions, if a member has specifically asked for your opinions. Let's just support each other taking these very difficult and complex decisions.

thanks,
Claire (site admin)


----------



## adviceplease

Thank you Mrs CW and Babydreams.  The reason I can't decide about what to do is because I'm trying to be as selfless as possible towards the child.  I'm still undecided about what to do but it's something that I'm constantly thinking about and I really regret not doing something about it sooner.  I feel quite desperate sometimes and don't know how to choose about what to do next.  I'm worried about what to do if the child doesn't know about it's genetics and so on.  This is what my main concern is and whether using double donation is seen as right from a Christian perspective.  I would adopt but I'm sure it would be difficult for someone of my age.  I would really like to have one child and would accept that.

If there is someone who is in a similar situation who is willing to provide some advice, I would be so grateful.  

Thanks


----------

